# '58 Jag, all original??



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

Seller (with 3 feedback) states "Paint and decals in excellent condition as well as chrome. All original, never restored. 3-speed, black with white trim--all the "bells and whistles" that a bike can have. Museum-quality piece."

When I asked about the tank decals, and how the decal appears to go right over the scrapes and scratches, he replied "No there all original decals. I've never replaced anything on this bike."

What do you guys think? This bike is over 1k, that's some tall cash.

BTW Gary, another '59 rack on a '58....  (seller thinks it's a '57, S/N says late '58) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-V...e-/161559180669?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Darcie


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 19, 2015)

Good eye on the tank decals over the chips .. ( I think that decals likely have been replaced ) The Frame paint looks to nice & the center mast decal looks perfect .. Compared to pedal wear & tank scratches  although usually minor wear for a bike like that one. .Also the rear rack looks perfect & I wish there was a better shot of the Tail light also  . I'm still a bit on the fence but it seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

I think the guard decal looks OG, but someone somewhere along the line redid that tank decal. Which is fine, they did a good job (no shots of the other side of tank tho), but the seller has not disclosed it, even when it's been pointed out, which makes me go hmmmm...another "all original" bike sells for big bucks on ebay. :eek:
Darcie


----------



## dartwagon (Jan 19, 2015)

The tank, forks and seat tube decals all look replaced. The bottom swoosh on the "S" on the tank is a give away and all of the letters are a bit out of shape as well. The downward arrow on the fork is also out of shape and alignment, I have not seen an original one that far out. The seat tube graphic looks fairly close but a few things look out of alignment here as well when you look close, which suggests that it is a replacement. I would think the frame and fork have been repainted at least, so not original, and who knows what else is not. The chain guard looks original and the patina looks close to the tank, but the patina on those items do not match the frame. I'm not sure, but isn't there supposed to be an "S" on the seat top?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

No S seat till '59 as per catalog, tho I have seen them on later '58's, along with the '59 racks, which this one does have. 

Gary/GTs58 and I have a running debate (argument ) on whether Schwinn was using some '59 parts on the late 58's...I think they did, seen too many of them.   LOL
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2015)

*All Original? Naaaah.........*

Oh how my ears are ringing! 

I say the seller doesn't know squat about that Jag. The pictures are such low quality and the one taking them needs a little practice taking pictures with a better camera. From what I can see that Jag appears to have been somewhat refurbished/painted and decaled. If that is all original being that nice, with the 59 rack, the rack would still have the blue tag on it. The headlight sure looks like a replacement. 

And what year did Schwinn start using Phillips head screws in the tanks? 

You sure have really long arms Darcie! My head has been slapped hard and repeatedly!    Just found this little tid bit. :o  Note that it's  a Christmas 58 issue.


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2015)

way too much for a Jag.The red is the way to go.I have a black and a few reds.I paid $450 for this .


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Oh how my ears are ringing!
> 
> You sure have really long arms Darcie! My head has been slapped hard and repeatedly!    Just found this little tid bit. :o  Note that it's  a Christmas 58 issue.




Ah ha ha ha I love it! Takes a big man Gary! 

Also, not surprised at all to see the price of the 3 speed Jags at or over 1k...if they're nice. $450 is also what I paid for my last blue one, and I have turned down $1200 for it. 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Vince- my blue one had that same bag in blue, must have been a dealer accessory?

Darcie


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Hey Vince- my blue one had that same bag in blue, must have been a dealer accessory?
> 
> Darcie




I heard it was something you could buy at the Schwinn store like the red and white cable wraps


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2015)

Now I have question. What is the earliest 58 serial number that you have seen this rack on? And I won't hit the deck until you tell me!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll dig them all out and let you know, but from memory, Sept?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like the two bidding on that black Jag ended the feud early. 

A buddy did pretty good on his R Green 61 Jag. Phantom prices? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291353673373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ended at a grand plus shipping. too bad the new owner doesn't have a clue as to how much restoration has gone into that "original" bike.

I'm jealous that my moral standards are to high to be willing to pull off a similar auction.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2015)

I just noticed his shipping was $2.32? And no further notes re: shipping on the listing?...strange. Either offer free shipping or an accurate amount....seller is clueless. And what about buyer?? I'll keep the saved listing in my watch list just in case it resurfaces.... LOL 

Darcie


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> I just noticed his shipping was $2.32? And no further notes re: shipping on the listing?...strange. Either offer free shipping or an accurate amount....seller is clueless. And what about buyer?? I'll keep the saved listing in my watch list just in case it resurfaces.... LOL
> 
> Darcie




Yeah, e-bay's shipping calculator is screwy. I listed a bike a few weeks ago and as I completed it all the shipping was correct, some 70-80 bucks  and then when I set it up pre-listed as it'll appear when my start date came,, it changed it to 17 bucks. So I had to remove stupid shipping calculator and put in a flat rate. 

with any luck for the buyer they'll fight over the shipping and that guy's "Original" gets relisted.

Just in case wondering, the bike I listed sold within 36 hours.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Just in case wondering, the bike I listed sold within 36 hours.




Which bike?

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2015)

vincev said:


> way too much for a Jag.The red is the way to go.I have a black and a few reds.I paid $450 for this .View attachment 192041




theres the one year only seat,the red bike first page


----------

